
China forcefully harvests organs from detainees, tribunal concludes (2019) - sbmthakur
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/ncna1018646
======
Johnjonjoan
I'm doing it. I'm boycotting China. From now on I will do my best to ascertain
any relations potential purchases have to China and if there is one not buy
it. I know it won't be perfect, I know it will harm innocent Chinese citizens.
But I can no longer with good conscience support this Chinese government with
my wallet as I have been doing.

~~~
simonblack
That's your right. And you're perfectly free to do so.

But 'concludes' is nowhere near enough proof for me. I'll wait a little longer
before I believe that organs are being harvested from live bodies.

~~~
Johnjonjoan
Honestly it's the sterilisation programs that have typed me over the edge.
There's a socially acceptable Holocaust in Xingjiang right now.

------
sbmthakur
Apologies for the wrong link. This is the correct one:
[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-forcefully-
harvests...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-forcefully-harvests-
organs-detainees-tribunal-concludes-n1018646)

